# Upper chute deflector older MTD



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I kind of forgot about how bad the original deflector spit snow out the back when it was pointed down until I just seen a pic of one in another thread. If you have the old style you should spend the $ and get a newer styled one. It completely fixes this issue. I think I paid a little over $12 at Amazon.

The only reason I put a new one on is because the old one cracked from throwing to many frozen dog turds. I wasn't expecting it to fix that issue so I was surprised when I used it the first time.

Just thought I throw this out that for what it's worth!


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Do you have a link to display/describe the differences between the old and new designs ?


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Vermont007 said:


> Do you have a link to display/describe the differences between the old and new designs ?


Here is the original that came with my blower, in fact my blower looks just like it accept I have the 5hp version. It's from the post by 10 fingers, I hope he doesn't mind using the image.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...1442769141-what-color-mtd-blower-img_5704.jpg

Here is a link to Jack's small engine site which shows the newer or at least different design I have now.

MTD 73104427A Deflector - Jacks Small Engines

MIne didn't come with any hardware but bolted right up no issues. I guess I should also of mentioned it fixed mine but YMMV. 

When I looked up the part # on one of the sites that have the parts diagrams this is what came up when I searched for the part, so I believe it is intended to be a replacement part.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks; It looks as though my old 2006 MTD Unit was already equipped with the "new" design,


I keep looking for signs of wear on this "space age plastic" . . . . but none appear (nor does any rust) !


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

With the lack of replies it makes me wonder if it was just my deflector that was bad and not across the board. It was so bad that after it built up on the lower chute/housing it would fall to the drive and leave a noticeable pile. I was able to cut the amount way down using some weather striping that had adhesive on one side but that would barely make it thru a season. Before I came up with that idea I would stuff an old sock up in there but had to do that every time I wanted to point it down.

The other problem with that shoot was it wouldn't stay where you put it, it would always fall so the handle was down. At first I had a bungee cord wrapped around the handle so one of the hooks was hanging down so I could at least have it in he up position. Then I tried electrical tape on the handle where it went thru the grommet and that worked fairly well but didn't last. Finally ended up here and read a thread where someone had taken a bungee cord and wrapped it around the handle bar at the area by the grommet to create friction and that works the best.

Now you can see why I'm so ecstatic about the quick shoot control on my 721.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Chronically Wandering Chute*



DuffyJr said:


> ". . . The other problem with that shoot was it wouldn't stay where you put it . . ."


I do have that problem . . . . intermittently. My machine is from 2006 or 2007 and it has the four way "JoyStick" chute control (Part 984-04116B) for both the Pitch and Direction of the discharge. I see that this mechanism had a limited lifespan in the marketplace, and was discontinued in favor of a less complicated crank similar to what was used previously.

I used to get annoyed with this lack of control and sometimes even depart from my normal calm and sedate behavior by getting angry with the machine and maybe even a bit violent . . . . so much so that I may have even stretched the cables that control this Chute. I was tempted to simply replace this part because it wouldn't remain in a fixed position, and I looked into its cost ($97 - $126) and decided to first examine WHY it appeared to be failing me BEFORE throwing more money at it . . . . or, _"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" _ (or replace it).

So I took it apart and discovered that it functions by virtue of having one square tooth that is withdrawn by your hand on the Joystick, and re-inserted into various square holes that allow you to choose a variety of directions in a 180° Arc. But if the receptacle hole is iced up or closed (less than a perfect square) the square tooth won't go in and lock the chute in that direction . . . . instead, it'll just stupidly wander around aimlessly.

I've discovered that having a spare hair dryer available in our unheated garage is valuable in keeping this area of the dashboard (?) free of ice and snow is an easy way of periodically freeing up the joystick's tooth and the recipient holes. It's not so much that snow comes up from below and collects in this are; but that it melts above it and water descends from the area over it. Being patient and hanging the hair dryer in this area for 5 or 10 minutes when it's suspected of becoming iced up has proven valuable. Once I've gotten the mechanism dry, I also spray it with silicone lubricant to inhibit the formation of new ice. So my new motto has become _*"If it ain't broke, don't break it !"*_

I suspect that MTD found it easier to re-design the chute controls than to deal with explaining the Joystick idiosyncrasies to their frustrated customers.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You could also pick up a bottle of windshield deicer. It comes in handy to un-thaw all kinds of stuff and especially if you're out away from an outlet.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a 1995 8/26 and to solve the leakage problem, I copied what I noticed on newer machines. Specifically a piece of rubber attached to the lower chute which covers the gap when the deflector is pitched downward. I just used a piece of pool liner I picked up somewhere and 4 pop rivets. I'll post a picture if you like.


----------

